# So, is the B air pet dryer o.k?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is what I use right now. I even dry Tiger's show coat with it, and then set it with my Edemco stand dryer at the end. The B Air Bear dryer is decent. It is good enough that I am not going to buy another one until it breaks. Do I wish I had a more powerful dryer sometimes, especially with show coat? Yes! It takes 3 hours to get Tiger's coat to bone dry. Maybe this is normal, maybe I am super slow, I have no idea.

I would not get anything less powerful than this. The dryer is good for the money, though. I do sometimes wish I had something REALLY powerful.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have this dryer and agree with CM... it's good for the money, but I do wish it had more power.

However, you are not going to get the plush look you desire... for that you really need a stand dryer. I finish my mini with a handheld pet dryer, but even so his coat is not bone-straight. I hope to get a stand dryer someday and just use the B Air to blow a lot of water off, then finish with the stand dryer.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here's a related question for the groomers and those "in the know": how do you get that super "plush" look anyway? I use the Metro Vac Air Force Commander dryer (Metro Vac Air Force Commander® Pet Dryer), and I get a nice fluffy coat, but not _plush _plush.

I don't do any brushing until the hair is almost dry. Is there a trick to this? Special tools (ie., specific brush or comb) to use?

With the dryer mentioned in the OP, do you dry first and then brush? Does this all depend on the type/power of dryer?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I even dry Yes! It takes 3 hours to get Tiger's coat to bone dry. Maybe this is normal, maybe I am super slow, I have no idea.
> 
> I would not get anything less powerful than this. The dryer is good for the money, though. I do sometimes wish I had something REALLY powerful.


3 hours with just the B-Air? or in combination with the stand dryer?
It shouldn't take three hours to dry with the B-Air dryer alone. Are you staying in one place with the nozzle until that spot is entirely dry? 

When I had Marlisse in show coat I had the smallest metro vac (quick draw) and I still could dry her under 3 hours. (Of course when I am helping out for shows at the Master Groomer's salon...she always giggles that it takes me so long to dry...so I guess it is a combo of dryer force, hair length and thickness, shampoo/conditioner used...and of course experience).

I agree with CM the B-Air is okay but nothing like the K9's but they cost a fraction of the price...and are fine for home use.

As for plush look...I think that is best achieved with getting the hair as straight as possible with the High Velocity Dryer and then using the heat of the stand dryer in combination with a slicker brush to achieve.

If you just have the HV Dryer, (as I)..I have found that using a pin brush in the area you are drying does give a better finish...but keep in mind that wet hair breaks easier than dry.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the K-9 II and love it as well as the double k Challenger and they both work great. I think with the three poos it would be well worth the investment for the stronger dryer. K-9 also makes a smaller one that may be in your price range.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> 3 hours with just the B-Air? or in combination with the stand dryer?
> It shouldn't take three hours to dry with the B-Air dryer alone. Are you staying in one place with the nozzle until that spot is entirely dry?
> 
> When I had Marlisse in show coat I had the smallest metro vac (quick draw) and I still could dry her under 3 hours. (Of course when I am helping out for shows at the Master Groomer's salon...she always giggles that it takes me so long to dry...so I guess it is a combo of dryer force, hair length and thickness, shampoo/conditioner used...and of course experience).
> ...


Let's see, it takes me around 4 hours total to groom him, so I figure about 30 minutes for the bath, 30-45 for clipping, so maybe the drying takes 2.5-3 hours. This includes drying his whole body with the force dryer, and then setting the coat at the end with the stand dryer. I really don't spend too much setting the coat because by that time, I'm exhausted and am usually late for something.

I do dry sections at a time. And the section I do first always looks the best, and whatever I get to last, looks the worst because it is already half dry when I get to it. I spritz it to rewet it, but it's just not the same.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I really don't spend too much setting the coat because by that time, I'm exhausted and am usually late for something.


Amen to that!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Spoowhisperer — Wow, you've been drying Kai (in show coat!) and your other two with just a human hair dryer all this time? My hats off to you, that's some dedication! I think the one you picked will work fairly well, though with dryers it does seem like you get what you pay for.

Rowan — To get the really plush look, you do have to brush the hair as you dry it to a degree. Most people HV or towel dry enough to get it to a point where it isn't dripping, then switch to a stand dryer, and brush out each section as it dries. It's a bit tedious, though.

It's very hard to do with just an HV unless you have a third hand (or one of these things: Dog Groomers 3rd Arm GooseNeck Clamp use w/Metro Dryers - Pet Grooming products). I don't know that I will buy one through a pet site though, it seems to me you might be able to find something very similar at a hardware store for less money.

I need one for sure. I also use a Metro dryer just for my dog at home, but it does not have near the power of the much more expensive K9's we use at work (that cost three times as much). I've also noticed that the Metro gets really hot in a short amount of time (to a point where the air is hotter than I'd like), even though it's not a heated dryer. Eventually I may shell out for a better brand.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

LOVE MINE-bought it off a groomer friend- and i use it grooming full time 2-3 days a week. ONly issue is now i've got a squeel- but if i just crank it up and hold the hose (rather then it just hanging in my hand the squeel goes away- something's loose somewhere and i know it- just too lazy to search it out 

I can dry completely with the HV_ i use the hold it in one spot so the hair stands out in a circle (but far enough away it's not bending back) technique. if i'm at the shop where i've got a stand dryer- i like that i can get that last 90% a final go over to get even straighter


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts! It's a mental battle for me, I'd love for my dogs to look nice, it matters to me. But gosh, I don't have show dogs so I have a hard time justifying the money I'd have to put out for a vanity dryer. Don't know if I could make a good case to my husband as to why I want to spend big bucks on a dryer. 
I NEVER thought I'd ask for a birthday or Christmas gift with a motor lol, but I may just have to do that! 
So sounds like its an o.k dryer, but don't expect the velvet. Have to think its at least better than my 12 year old hand held conair though.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The pup in your avi looks fantastic! Which pood is that?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You can always look on line for used dryers. There are plenty of us that hate the ones we have etc... I only use my HV for all my drying & have no problems getting a straight coat. I usually work the short sections first & then expand to the the longer sections. You can always spritz an area if it starts to dry. I got a variable speed HV new CC & am in love with it. I have 2 different nozzles, round & flat. Round to get rid of moisture & the flat for my finish work. I have a stand that I used to only use for heads with my old HV. Now I don't use the stand at all & need to get rid of it, heavy, bulky. I also have a HV to get rid of as well a double K, which I personally don't like.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

i have that dryer... I had one of the air force commanders I used in my shop and when it wore out I needed something for my two Poodles I think it works just fine. Slow to dry Hoolie when he was in a long Scandi but now i have him shorter and it doesnt take too much time. It is Great for Tizzy! I groomed her today and she was dry in no time. Like you, mine arent show dogs and i just wanted something that would work for pet grooming.I usually DO finish off with my hand held dryer though. I plan to get one of the third arms soon.. I thin that would help to be able to blow and brush !


----------

